# expo leva dual with eureka



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

hi all,

just had a fix of upgraditis,after seeing this machine on ebay i thought it rude not to,

so ive got the expobar leva dual boiler twinned with the eureka mignon running on hasbean beans,

naked and standard portafilters,espro convex tamper,

thinking next purchase could be a VST basket and a under grinder stainless drawer would be nice,

hope you like









View attachment 1918
View attachment 2005
View attachment 2028


update:now added a VST 18g ridgeless basket and warming tray handles


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah so your the winner of that auction. When he first listed the item, he had a but it now price of £650, wish I'd just paid that now.

Fantastic looking machine and he had some great accessories.

Enjoy


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

is that what it was,i just missed out on the buy it now price as the auction had had a bid,i forgot to ask him what he had put it at,guess i wasnt far off the mark anywayhe was a real nice bloke and threw in various bits and bobs that he hadnt listed


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah he seemed really canny.

Guess i have a bit of a wait u til the next one comes up.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Ahhhh, I had this on my watch list but was forbidden from bidding! How are you getting on with it? I think it's going to be my upgrade of choice from the classic. Just not sure when!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

absolutely love it,the coffee is miles apart from what i was getting with my gaggia baby d,knowing that what comes from the group will be temp the PID says is a revelation after the ritual of temp surfing,of course it looks great too,

forbidden from bidding...you been a naughty boy,lol


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I was watching this too but after the buy it now went and my gaggia packed up, I couldn't wait and bought a new one with a mazer mini!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha,i like it,if I hadn't won it I'd have been doing the same


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I was watching this too when it was BIN and asked if he could send it by courier. Fortunately for you he couldn't as he didn't want to risk sending it without the extra box from BB that he'd thrown away









I think you've got a bargain!! Enjoy your machine


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Haha, apparently my wife (who doesn't drink coffee) doesn't think I need to spend hundreds of pounds on another coffee machine. I disagree though. I'm too scared to go to the Bellabarista website because I'm not sure I could resist! I haven't even mastered my gaggia classic yet!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Try near 1K haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Try near 1K haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Sound like I've been quite lucky that someone put a bid in to stop the buy it now price,it was a good excuse to get an early upgrade with the missus,couldn't miss a bargain,ain't that what they say when they come home with new dress,shoes,bags etc,looool


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

errr... more like 2k with all of the bits and bobs!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Bits and bobs?

Maybe if its your first espresso machine but should have most the bits and bobs from previous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

updated pics


----------

